# Windows 7 als Student kaufen / Kann ich W7 runterladen,benutzen und später aktivieren



## Antinazi (7. September 2011)

*Windows 7 als Student kaufen / Kann ich W7 runterladen,benutzen und später aktivieren*

Tachchen, vielleicht hat jemand das Bedürfnis, sich für mich bzw mit mir mit folgendem Problem auseinanderzusetzen:
Studiere an der Musikhochschule Köln, also nicht im Mathematisch-Naturwissenschaftlichen Bereich oder sonst irgendwas Wissenschaftliches. Für mich gibt es also nach meinen Informationen nicht die Möglichkeit, Windows 7 kostenlos, aber für 35 € zu erwerben, bzw, hier stellt sich die 1. frage, eine Windows 7 Professional Upgrade Lizenz, Zitat Microsoft Office Professional Academic 2010
"
3. Microsoft® Windows 7 Professional Upgrade: Zeitlich unbeschränkte Lizenz für folgende Anwendungen:   

Microsoft® Windows 7 Professional Upgrade**
 _**Um eine Lizenz für Microsoft® Windows 7 Professional Upgrade  erwerben zu können, müssen sie ein lizenzierter
 Nutzer eines der  folgenden Produkte sein:_ *Erforderliches Betriebssystem für den Erwerb einer Windows Upgrade-Lizenz*"

unten werden dann Windows XP und Vista in allerlei Versionen aufgeführt. 
O Wunder, ich besitze keine Lizenz.

Ist das missverständlich ausgedrückt, oder genau so gemeint wie geschrieben? Dann muss ich wohl den Vollpreis zahlen.

Das Ding ist, dass ich vorraussichtlich morgen Abend überraschend stolzer Besitzer eines neuen anständigen Spielerpcs bin.
Ich frage mich also, ob ich die Windows Software irgendwo legal runterladen und Installieren kann, und dann 30 Tage oder so ohne Aktivierung zu benutzen, da ich, wenn ich nun doch berechtigt sein sollte, die Lizenz für 35 ösen zu kaufen, darauf noch bestimmt n paar 
wochen warten müsste, da die oben gewählte Hochschule in "neuen Medien" etwa so gut aufgestellt ist, wie die durchschnittsgrundschule 1992. Es gibt z.B. keine Hochschulmailaccounts für Studenten, dessen Angabe bei MS der normale Weg ist, die Zugangsberechtigung zu günstigem Windows und Office festzustellen.
Ich habe bereits den ganz normalen Weg für meinen Fall beschritten, also bei Microsoft eine Studienbescheinigung einzureichen, und jetzt 2-3 Wochen warten zu müssen, die wollen bis dahin meine Zugangsberechtigung feststellen. Leider ist der an der Hochschule (eventuell, das weiß man da nie ^^) zuständige Mensch in Urlaub, da kann ich also nicht mit schneller Hilfe rechnen. 
Ja, das wärs wohl. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Worrel (7. September 2011)

Eine "Upgrade" Version erfordert immer eine bereits vorhandene Lizenz.

Daß Win 7 für 35€ für Studenten verfügbar war, war laut diesem Bericht ( Windows 7 Studentenversion: Nur 35 € - oder gratis - News - CHIP Online ) bis Februar 2010 möglich.

Ob es heutzutage Studentenversionen von Win7 gibt - ka.

Auf jeden Fall gibt es für alle OEM Versionen. Das heißt: du bekommst beim Kauf keine designte Schachtel, sondern nur eine billige DVD Hülle. Ansonsten ist die Version genau dieselbe.
OEM Versionen von Win 7 gibt es ab ~55€: windows 7 oem - Google-Suche

Bleibt noch die Frage: 32bit oder 64bit Version? (für neuere Spiele (zB Starcraft2) sollte man schon mehr Speicher einplanen und sich nach Möglichkeit ein 64bit System/Windows holen.


----------



## Antinazi (7. September 2011)

danke dafür schonmal, aber die wichtigste frage ist  noch unbeantwortet: kann ich die W7 software irgenwdo runterladen, und erst später aktivieren? oder ist das grundsätzlich illegal? das illegal zu beziehen ist ja das geringste problem. aber ich wollte mal legal fahren...


----------



## Worrel (7. September 2011)

Hier gibt's Testversionen von Windows: Technet-Evaluierungscenter (Treffer #1 bei Google übrigens)


----------



## Herbboy (7. September 2011)

Also, ich glaub nicht, dass das geht, denn Du brauchst ja auch schon beim installieren einen Key. Das aktivieren schaltet den Key dann ja nur frei, aber einen Key brauchst Du eben. Da müsste ja dann bei jedem Download ein eigener Key mit dabei sein. ^^

Bei Office ist das was anderes, da gibt es auch Testversionen, bei denen man den Key erst vor der Aktivierung eingibt.

Aber ganz ehrlich: wenn Du Dir nen SpielePC leisten kannst, dann ja wohl auch (langfristig gesehen) die ca. 80€ für eine ordentliche Vollversion (Systembuilder oder OEM-Version)


ps: hast Du denn bei der Hochschule mal GENAU nachgefragt, ob man da vlt eine kostenfreie Lizenz bekommen kann?


*edit* die Versionen aus dem Link von Worrel sind halt alles keine normalen Win7-Versionen, sondern Editionen für Server, Programmierer usw.


----------



## Antinazi (7. September 2011)

Ich kann leider nicht genau rausfinden, wies genau aussieht, da der Typ der dafür zuständig ist bis Anfang Oktober auf Teneriffa verweilt. 
Eigentlich könnt ichs mir auch so gerade leisten, gibts ja sogar schon für 60 tacken,  aber wenn ich nachher hör, ich hätts umsonst bekommen, beiß ich mir in den hintern. Den PC bekomm ich halt zum absoluten Freundschaftspreis, sonst könnt ich mir den auch nicht leisten.
Vielleicht verstößt die Frage gegen die Regeln, aber wenn ich von iwem die Originalversion installiere und nicht aktiviere, kann ich die doch auch nen monat nutzen, ohne die zu aktivieren, oder gibts da schon probleme wenn ich ins internet gehe, und bekommt der entsprechende bekannte dann eventuell Ärger mit MS?

*edit*
bei worrels link gibts auch Enterprise, das wohl auch für Privatbenutzer ist. (?) Aber nach der Testphase muss ich wohl dann Enterprise kaufen, um nicht neuinstallieren zu müssen. Aber die Neuinstallation wär ja dann kein Problem, wenn man da Partitionierungen aufrecht erhalten kann.


----------



## Herbboy (7. September 2011)

Wenn Du die Version irgendwie versehentlich aktivierst, oder vlt auch wenn die Version versucht, zu updaten, KÖNNTE es halt "Ärger" geben.

Und diese Enterprise-Version: kann man mit der überhaupt alles machen, was man beim normalen win7 kann? Ist die zu allem kompatibel?


Wegen kostenfrei: kann doch nicht sein, dass nur eine Person da bescheid weiß - Du musst doch Leute finden können, die da auch schonmal nachgefragt hatten und entweder Erfolg hatten, oder eben nicht ^^


----------



## Antinazi (7. September 2011)

Hab schon Facebook genutzt und warte auf Antworten... Enterprise ist wohl eigentlich für Unternehmen und hat schlicht mehr Funktionen (die ich nicht brauche) als Home Premium. Die Testversion ist aber keinesfalls irgendwie lizensierbar, man muss auf jeden fall neu installieren, wenn man was kauft. Wenn mir noch einer bestätigen kann, dass ich lustig Partitioniren kann und wie "früher" bei der Neuinstallation nur C: formatieren muss, bin ich glücklich, und lad Enterprise runter.


----------



## Herbboy (7. September 2011)

Probier es halt aus. wenn es nicht geht, brichst Du halt ab.


Und Facebook? also, "früher" (so vor 2-3 Jahren) ging man einfach mal in die Hochschule ^^    falls Du nur den einen veranwortlichen kontaktiert hast: nicht jeder, der bei FB ist, schaut auch dauernd da rein.


----------



## MICHI123 (8. September 2011)

Hehe, bei uns an der Hochschule gibts über 140 Microsoft Programme und Betriebsysteme. Darunter WIndows 7 Professional in 32 und 64 bit. Und das für 126€ Semesterbeitrag. Allein mit der Software hat man das wieder raus, ganz zu schweigen von dem Eduroam mit dem man Zugang zu so viel wissen hat...


----------



## Crysisheld (10. September 2011)

Antinazi schrieb:


> Hab schon Facebook genutzt und warte auf Antworten... Enterprise ist wohl eigentlich für Unternehmen und hat schlicht mehr Funktionen (die ich nicht brauche) als Home Premium. Die Testversion ist aber keinesfalls irgendwie lizensierbar, man muss auf jeden fall neu installieren, wenn man was kauft. Wenn mir noch einer bestätigen kann, dass ich lustig Partitioniren kann und wie "früher" bei der Neuinstallation nur C: formatieren muss, bin ich glücklich, und lad Enterprise runter.



Im Grunde ist es so wenn du Windows7 installierst und dann mit nem Partitionierungstool eine zweite Partition erstellst, dann bleibt die be einer Neuinstallation erhalten, es werden dann lediglich bei der Windows Installation mehr Festplatten Laufwerke z.b. D, E usw angezeigt. Installieren solltest du halt aber auf C nicht, dass du deine Partition mit den wichtigen Daten überschreibst...


----------

